# Temperaturas no Porto (1984)



## mesq (30 Jan 2007 às 15:48)

Eu fiz uma vez um trabalho para a escola em que tinha de registar as temperaturas máximas e mínimas no Porto durante um mês. A verdade é que gostei tanto do trabalho  que acabei por guardar as temperaturas durante o ano todo de 1984 (quando chegava o jornal, a primeira coisa que via era a informação meteorológica  ). Quando fiz agora umas arrumações, mal podia acreditar em como ainda lá estavam os cadernos em que guardei esses registos. Por achar que poderia ser do vosso interesse e porque há alguns registos que me levantam algumas dúvidas, pensei em partilhá-los convosco; quem sabe, alguém os poderá conferir com maior detalhe.  

Assim:

Janeiro:

11/3
11/3
13/8
12/0
10/1
13/8
13/9

12/9
12/5
11/0
11/0
14/7
13/6
13/9

14/7
14/2
12/6
13/5
15/10
15/10
14/10

15/12
14/12
13/8
13/6
12/6
11/5
12/5

13/5
13/11
14/10

Fevereiro:

?
13/5
14/8
13/9
?
15/6
12/3

14/9
17/8
16/7
18/9
17/5
15/1
15/1

16/2
16/1
13/1
11/5
15/6
14/3
13/7

13/5
13/10
13/1
12/0
13/0
13/0
13/1

13/3

Março:

15/0
17/2
18/3
17/7
17/5
?
22/4

22/4
17/9
15/4
15/4
13/2
10/0
7/2

11/3
7/6
13/2
13/4
15/9
15/8
17/7

?
13/4
?
14/8
14/8
14/11
15/10

13/7
14/10
14/10

Abril:

14/10
14/11
13/12
15/11
15/8
?
25/9

21/10
21/11
18/12
21/9
21/11
22/11
17/12

17/13
19/8
23/9
24/9
23/9
24/10
27/13

23/14
21/13
21/12
21/12
22/14
22/14
20/14

20/11
17/11

Espero que gostem desta primeira mensagem.


----------



## chechu (30 Jan 2007 às 15:58)

Podes continuar.


----------



## mesq (30 Jan 2007 às 16:00)

Maio:

?
16/8
17/6
16/9
14/12
15/9
19/6

22/10
22/10
21/10
20/11
20/10
20/8
19/8

14/9
14/8
14/9
15/7
16/8
15/8
13/8

13/8
14/8
17/12
17/7
17/12
18/7
17/6

21/11
18/10
?

Junho:

16/11
15/8
15/8
15/13
16/7
16/10
19/9

15/8
19/13
20/13
22/12
30/14
31/15
30/17

?
21/15
31/15
27/21
25/20
24/19
23/16

26/15
31/17
32/19
33/20
24/18
21/16
19/15

20/16
21/16

Julho:

21/16
20/14
24/12
21/15
21/16
20/16
21/14

21/15
21/16
22/16
21/15
22/11
26/14
32/16

29/16
30/17
27/19
19/17
22/17
22/14
25/13

22/14
22/15
23/16
23/13
23/14
24/15
25/15

25/17
21/15
23/15

Agosto:

26/12
24/12
23/13
27/12
24/13
31/14
29/14

32/14
29/18
29/17
?
?
?
20/15

20/14
23/15
23/12
20/12
22/15
22/17
22/17

20/16
21/16
21/16
27/17
26/15
27/16
29/17

32/17
30/16
37/18

(Aqui tenho uma grande dúvida sobre o mês de Junho: uma série tão longa de dias com temperatura máxima abaixo dos 20ºC?
Observo também a ausência de "noites tropicais".)


----------



## mesq (30 Jan 2007 às 16:17)

Setembro:

25/7
23/18
23/15
23/13
25/16
27/17
28/15

25/13
21/10
24/12
27/13
23/12
21/16
27/11

30/13
30/17
24/11
25/13
26/16
24/11
24/11

23/11
18/15
20/10
21/7
23/9
21/10
18/12

19/12
21/15

Outubro:

20/14
19/12
17/10
17/12
?
19/9
20/8

22/8
26/9
25/9
17/11
19/11
26/10
27/9

25/10
24/10
18/14
16/13
18/16
18/8
20/7

22/8
23/10
19/11
17/15
14/12
19/16
22/10

23/10
22/12
21/12

Novembro:

18/13
16/10
16/5
16/10
13/7
15/12
15/0

13/7
15/8
16/7
17/6
11/8
12/8
14/9

15/8
15/7
14/10
14/11
16/11
16/11
15/14

16/15
15/14
15/13
16/14
18/9
18/7
17/6

15/7
13/8

Dezembro:

12/6
12/7
13/7
13/8
15/9
12/10
15/10

17/11
18/10
16/9
17/10
17/12
14/9
12/5

15/8
15/10
14/10
13/7
13/2
10/3
10/3

14/5
15/6
?
?
12/5
10/5
13/8

15/8
13/7
?


O que eu gostava de fazer isto.  


Embora eu não guardasse as outras informações, sempre assinalei que:

Houve trovoadas muito fortes entre 17 e 20 de Junho.

Houve um grande temporal nos dias 3 e 4 de Outubro, bem como entre 22 e 25 de Novembro.


----------



## dj_alex (30 Jan 2007 às 16:27)

Sabes de que estação do porto é????


----------



## mesq (30 Jan 2007 às 16:30)

Agora não tenho aqui os jornais para confirmar  , mas tenho a certeza certezinha que estas medições eram da estação do Pilar.


----------



## Santos (30 Jan 2007 às 18:45)

Excelente informação mesq


----------



## Minho (30 Jan 2007 às 19:03)

Obrigado mesq  

Interessante observar como o mês de Julho foi bastante fresco, só dois dia é que atingiu os 30ºC ou mais...

Nesse ano ainda nem sabia ler


----------



## Tiagofsky (30 Jan 2007 às 22:53)

MAis de metade desse ano passei na barriga da mha mae, e os ultimos 2 meses,foram os 2 primeiros da mha vida!!


----------



## Seringador (31 Jan 2007 às 10:42)

mesq disse:


> Agora não tenho aqui os jornais para confirmar  , mas tenho a certeza certezinha que estas medições eram da estação do Pilar.



Bem-vindo e bons registo os dados são da serra do Pilar


----------



## mesq (31 Jan 2007 às 10:58)

Minho disse:


> Obrigado mesq
> 
> Interessante observar como o mês de Julho foi bastante fresco, só dois dia é que atingiu os 30ºC ou mais...
> 
> Nesse ano ainda nem sabia ler



Ainda gostava de ver outro Verão assim.  

Como disse, só guardava as informações da temperatura, mas não é difícil imaginar o que terá acontecido: deve ter sido uma sucessão daqueles dias de nevoeiro cerrado que faziam a fama do verão nortenho.  Pessoas que viviam na Foz já me disseram que chegavam a sentir mais frio nesses dias do que no próprio Inverno.

Outro fenómeno característico deve ter acontecido durante o mês de Junho: com efeito, eu lembro-me que, entre as últimas semanas de Maio e a primeira de Junho, o tempo costumava ser bastante chuvoso (daí que se dissesse que, quando abria a Feira do Livro, começava sempre a chover  ). Já para meados/fins de Junho, vinha então uma série de dias em que a manhã era escaldante, para depois à tarde começar a escurecer e a trovejar; era o sinal de que o Verão tinha começado. Nesse ano de 1984, esta transição deve ter sido particularmente forte.


----------

